# Homemade Ear Cleaning Solution



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I clean Cooper and Ava's ears weekly and have always bought the ear cleaner from the Vet but since money is tight right now I thought I might be able to do something "homemade" instead of dropping 20 bucks at the Vet for the normal stuff. 

Does anyone have any ideas or know of anything? Thanks for your help ...


----------



## geg (Jun 6, 2004)

BLUE POWER EAR TREATMENT

16 oz. Isopropyl Alcohol

(or 16 oz. Witch Hazel if ears are very inflamed or sore)

4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder

16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1%

Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well.

You will need to shake the solution every time you use it, to disperse the Boric Acid Powder. Purchase a "Clairol" type plastic bottle to dispense solution to affected ears. These bottles can be found at beauty supply shops.


TREATMENT:

Evaluate condition of ears before treating and if very inflamed and sore:
DO NOT attempt to pull hair or clean out ear at all. Just flush and then wait until inflammation has subsided, which will be about two days.

Warm the solution and shake the bottle each time before using.

Flood the ear with solution (gently squirt bottle).

Massage gently to the count of 60, wipe with a tissue.

On first treatment: Flood the ear twice, wipe with a tissue, and leave alone without massage.

The dog will shake out the excess, which can be wiped with a tissue.

NOTE: 
Gentian Violet STAINS- fabric and FUR!


SCHEDULE OF TREATMENT

Treat 2x per day for the first week to two weeks, depending upon severity of ears.

After the 2nd or 3rd day, you can clean out the ear with a Q-tip or cotton balls.

Caution: when using a Q-tip, insert only as far into the ear canal as you can actually see. Use care to prevent the gunk from falling down into the ear canal.

Treat 1x per day for the next 1 - 2 weeks.

Treat 2x per month (or less, depending upon the dog)

remember, with ear problems:
First: relieve the pain
Then: Address the Cause


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

If you're wondering where to buy Gentian Violet (we had a hard time finding it). Some feed stores carry it but you can also get it at walgreens.com if it's not in the actual store. The pharmacist I talked to said he can order it to the store. I found a bigger bottle at the feed store.


----------



## NCSFK9 (Oct 9, 2006)

Great stuff!!! Worked much better than anything I ever bought from the vet!







The only disadvantage is that it stains, so be sure to use it outside!

I found Gentian Violet at my local Rite Aid. I could not find it on the shelves, so I asked someone that works there about it. They keep in behind the counter (and I can't remember the reason why right now







)


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

for quick ear cleaning i just use witch hazel. its not as irritating as alcohol.
if a dog has a tendancy to have chronic ear infections tea tree (an antibacterial) and aloe is an excellent ear cleaner., 

debbie


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for the responses and I will definitely try them! Thank you again.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Two thumbs up here on the Blue Power solution. It's the best stuff for cleaning ears--kills any kind of yeast or other gunk, and prevents them from coming back. I've never had any problem with the alcohol bothering my dogs ears. I suppose if there were a cut or open sore, then it might be irritating, but otherwise, the alcohol helps dissolve oil and wax, and is a carrier for the other two medicines. The alcohol evaporates quickly, leaving the powdered Boric acid in the ear. 

Good stuff.


----------

